# How did you land your role in Dubai?



## MichaelPC (Aug 29, 2020)

Hi! 

I'm looking to relocate to Dubai from the UK and have tried the normal avenues like Linked in, Recruiters and utilising my network of contacts. I wondered if anyone here had any other avenues i should explore?

I understand the job market is down right now but i want to make sure I'm doing all i can when things start to pick up!

Thanks guys and have a great day!!!


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

I was looking at posts on LinkedIn that are relevant to my profession when a headhunter made a post about needing someone in Dubai. For me it was that easy (lucky). Good luck!


----------



## MichaelPC (Aug 29, 2020)

XDoodle****** said:


> I was looking at posts on LinkedIn that are relevant to my profession when a headhunter made a post about needing someone in Dubai. For me it was that easy (lucky). Good luck!


Thanks!


----------



## UKMS (Jan 9, 2017)

Initially I was approached in the UK by a headhunter to come out here which materialised into a decent offer, prior to resigning I put my cards on the table with my employer, who then made me an offer to stay with them and relocate ..... I was very lucky and still am  .... this happened late 2016 and I moved 2017.


----------



## MichaelPC (Aug 29, 2020)

Thanks for coming back to me, i'll just keep searching and hopefully i'll get a break!


----------



## UKMS (Jan 9, 2017)

MichaelPC said:


> Thanks for coming back to me, i'll just keep searching and hopefully i'll get a break!


What line of work are you in ? .... you may get some better advice with specifics


----------



## MichaelPC (Aug 29, 2020)

I work in Procurement, I'm currently a Senior Procurement Manager at a bank in London so have been connecting with similar organisations on Linked in. Fingers crossed as i grow my network in UAE more opportunities arise!


----------



## UKMS (Jan 9, 2017)

MichaelPC said:


> I work in Procurement, I'm currently a Senior Procurement Manager at a bank in London so have been connecting with similar organisations on Linked in. Fingers crossed as i grow my network in UAE more opportunities arise!


Out of interest what draws you to Dubai ? 

I know its probably not what you want to hear but being blunt you may struggle a little in procurement without some local or regional experience (others may disagree), I also feel you maybe competing with other nationalities who will be equally well qualified but happy with packages far less than you would expect as an expat from the UK. That is unless you have something that makes you stand out.


----------



## MichaelPC (Aug 29, 2020)

UKMS said:


> Out of interest what draws you to Dubai ?
> 
> I know its probably not what you want to hear but being blunt you may struggle a little in procurement without some local or regional experience (others may disagree), I also feel you maybe competing with other nationalities who will be equally well qualified but happy with packages far less than you would expect as an expat from the UK. That is unless you have something that makes you stand out.


To answer the question about why Dubai is because i want to experience a new culture and work in a new market, i have friends in Dubai and i like the place and the people, both expats and local. 

With regards to your point about potentially struggling, I've tried to be as realistic as possible and have spoken to career coaches and recruiters to ask just that question, 'am i wasting my time'? I've been told that i'm not and that my salary expectations are realistic i just need to wait for the right role. I believe my experience in a regulated environment in London sets me apart but it does mean that it means that it will need to be the right job because as you say there will be people in some less regulated industries who could do the job to a similar standard as me but for cheaper.

You make some good points though and i appreciate the dialogue!


----------



## UKMS (Jan 9, 2017)

MichaelPC said:


> To answer the question about why Dubai is because i want to experience a new culture and work in a new market, i have friends in Dubai and i like the place and the people, both expats and local.
> 
> With regards to your point about potentially struggling, I've tried to be as realistic as possible and have spoken to career coaches and recruiters to ask just that question, 'am i wasting my time'? I've been told that i'm not and that my salary expectations are realistic i just need to wait for the right role. I believe my experience in a regulated environment in London sets me apart but it does mean that it means that it will need to be the right job because as you say there will be people in some less regulated industries who could do the job to a similar standard as me but for cheaper.
> 
> You make some good points though and i appreciate the dialogue!


I’m just trying to be realistic and not in any way trying to dampen your enthusiasm. Sometimes what career coaches or recruiters will tell you is not always complete reality particularly when it comes to Dubai. Many many are enticed here thinking the streets are paved with gold. 

Again being realistic .... the salary comparisons really have nothing to do with working in a regulated industry (of course that will be a factor), it comes down to what people are happy to earn and their expectations. 

If you have a longer term plan then it might be worth looking at getting a role in London with someone who has operations in the Middle East with a view to an internal transfer in future.


----------



## MichaelPC (Aug 29, 2020)

UKMS said:


> I’m just trying to be realistic and not in any way trying to dampen your enthusiasm. Sometimes what career coaches or recruiters will tell you is not always complete reality particularly when it comes to Dubai. Many many are enticed here thinking the streets are paved with gold.
> 
> Again being realistic .... the salary comparisons really have nothing to do with working in a regulated industry (of course that will be a factor), it comes down to what people are happy to earn and their expectations.
> 
> If you have a longer term plan then it might be worth looking at getting a role in London with someone who has operations in the Middle East with a view to an internal transfer in future.


Don't worry, i appreciate your' honesty. I've got a network of friends in Dubai and go out there a few times a year so i'll be going into it with my eyes open and understand living somewhere isn't the same as spending a few weeks a year there.

Appreciate what you're saying about the salary comparisons, i guess i didn't explain what i meant particularly well, it's more about having a track record of delivering in that environment which is why for certain roles they may look to bring in talent from outside the UAE.

Good point on looking for roles in London which is also something i'm exploring but obviously my preference is to fully explore the direct route first.


----------

